# [RISOLTO] Access Violation Summary

## fra

Ciao a tutti,

oggi mi sono comparsi questi warning... ho fatto una ricerca ma non capisco che devo fare per risolvere....    :Shocked: :roll: 

qualcuno puï¿½ aiutarmi ? 

Grazie!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> onlyeyes fran # emerge -Dua world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 Last edited by fra on Fri Oct 28, 2005 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Prova a dare un 

```
emerge sync
```

da quello che vedo sul mio sistema vlc-0.8.0 non è più in portage.

----------

## Manuelixm

Tutte le volte che mi sono capitati problemi di access violation ho sempre risolto modificando in make.conf la variabile FEATURES="-sandbox" e ricompilando SOLO il pacchetto in esame, poi riportavo tutto alla situazione precedente.

Ti consiglio di aspettare comunque altri suggerimenti, il mio non è attendibile, vedilo al massimo come ultima soluzione.

----------

## codadilupo

é solo che hai probabilmente compilato contemporaneamente due pacchetti che richiedevano la medesima dipendenza  :Wink: 

Risolvi con emerge sync; e pulendo /var/tmp/portage/*

Coda

----------

## fra

mmm... ho provato i vostri suggerimenti (tranne il -sandbox) ma non funge ancora... allora ho provato a eliminare /usr/portage, ho rifatto emerge sync e alla fine mi è uscito sto bel casino   :Shocked:  :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Updating Portage cache:
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

cmq ho fatto una ricerchina, dovrebbe sistemarsi con un altro emerge sync.. domani provo..

edit: ho provato adesso... questo secondo errore si è sistemato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fra

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Tutte le volte che mi sono capitati problemi di access violation ho sempre risolto modificando in make.conf la variabile FEATURES="-sandbox" e ricompilando SOLO il pacchetto in esame, poi riportavo tutto alla situazione precedente.
> 
> Ti consiglio di aspettare comunque altri suggerimenti, il mio non è attendibile, vedilo al massimo come ultima soluzione.

 

ecco dovevo darti retta subito ! ho ricompilato vlc e si è sistemato tutto   :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti !

Ciao

Fra

----------

## Manuelixm

La soluzione migliore eraun emerge sync la mia era l'ultima spiaggia  :Wink:  .

----------

## Ic3M4n

per favore... il tag [risolto] al titolo... grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## elbambolo

Premetto che è la prima volta in assoluto che vedo una cosa del genere...

in pratica, stavo facendo l'emerge di xorg-x11, ad un certo punto,  durante la compilazione di xinit, mi esce una scritta rossa: 

```
 ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY
```

e mi da la path per del log. 

apro il file del log e dentro ci trovo solo: access_wr: /

la stessa cosa me la fa anche con xemacs ed altri pacchetti.

da cosa puo dipendere?

a voi è mai capitato?

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da elbambolo...

Ma non si fa prima a cercare la soluzione che aprire un nuovo topic?!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## elbambolo

in verita quel post l'avevo letto,  solo che io l'emerge sync l'avevo gia provato e non ha funzionato, sempre lo stesso problema. ho provato anche il -sandbox ma niente

----------

## lavish

 *elbambolo wrote:*   

> in verita quel post l'avevo letto

 

e se l'avevi letto perchè non hai postato in coda?

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## elbambolo

perche ho pensato che non era una buona idea postare sotto un post con il tag [risolto]

tutto qua, cmq la prossima volta lo faro!!! promesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## elbambolo

Forse nei log ho trovato qualcosa di interessante...

```
Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel: Process rm (pid: 10581, threadinfo=c3a1c000 task=eff0a050)

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel: Stack: 0000001b effeba70 0000001b effe6ce0 00000096 effee9a0 c013f196 00000000 

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:        effeba60 effeba60 e0f1f72c 00000096 00000010 c013f30d c3a1de5c 00000002 

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:        e0f25850 c01de3fc c141e720 00000000 c141e720 c3a1de64 010199c4 00000000 

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel: Call Trace:

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c013f196> cache_flusharray+0x71/0x92  <c013f30d> kmem_cache_free+0x1c/0x2b

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c01de3fc> radix_tree_delete+0x1c0/0x1e2  <c0145423> free_buffer_head+0x1c/0x24

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c0145314> try_to_free_buffers+0x5c/0x6b  <c017decc> journal_invalidatepage+0x9e/0xda

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c012a712> __remove_from_page_cache+0x12/0x28  <c012a740> remove_from_page_cache+0x18/0x1a

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c0130a1e> truncate_complete_page+0x2e/0x38  <c0130b2c> truncate_inode_pages_range+0xaf/0x24c

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c017da2e> journal_stop+0x21d/0x227  <c0130cd2> truncate_inode_pages+0x9/0xc

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c016f53c> ext3_delete_inode+0x13/0xb8  <c016f529> ext3_delete_inode+0x0/0xb8

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c0154f5a> generic_delete_inode+0x54/0xac  <c0155128> iput+0x5f/0x61

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c014dcfe> do_unlinkat+0xac/0xec  <c014f749> sys_getdents64+0xb5/0xc0

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <c0102383> syscall_call+0x7/0xb 

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel: Code: 91 00 00 00 40 c1 ea 0c c1 e2 05 03 15 30 e6 4c c0 8b 02 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 52 0c 8b 5a 1c 8b 44 24 1c 8b 53 04 8b 74 87 14 8b 03 <89> 50 04 89 02 c7 43 04 00 02 20 00 c7 03 00 01 10 00 89 f8 89 

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel: EIP: [<c013f0b1>] free_block+0x4c/0xc0 SS:ESP 0068:c3a1de00

Sep 19 04:53:19 rokkasbrokka kernel:  <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000004

```

di fatti, quando fallisce un'emerge, dipende sempre dal fatto che non riesce a cancellare la directory temporanea in cui lavora.

ho provato anche a cambiare il chmod di quella directory ma nada!

Idee?

----------

